# Tomori: problema all'otturatore. Forse torna domenica.



## admin (23 Novembre 2021)

Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Tomori per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.

Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Esplorando il corpo umano col Milan


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.





admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Novembre 2021)

La prima cosa che ho pensato è stata una macchina fotografica, mai sentito sto muscolo otturatore


----------



## Route66 (23 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La prima cosa che ho pensato è stata una macchina fotografica, mai sentito sto muscolo otturatore


Io ho pensato a quello delle armi!!
Incredibile cosa succede in quel di milanello....pure un muscolo otturatore è venuto meno.....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Forse recupera per domenica, forse tra una settimana, forse tra un mese. Chi lo sa


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Forse recupera per domenica, forse tra una settimana, forse tra un mese. Chi lo sa


I nostri infortuni iniziano tutti così: 

"si ferma, ha sentito una fitta nel riscaldamento", ---> "a scopo precauzionale salta anche il turno infrasettimanale", --->"non convocato per domenica, torna la prossima" ---> "gli serve la riatletizzazione" ---> "ricaduta in allenamento, out due mesi".


----------



## Miro (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Scommetto che lo rivediamo anche lui a gennaio come Rebic. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Stex (23 Novembre 2021)

pensavo a un otturazione... un altro cissocko


----------



## Manue (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.



C'è il black friday su amazon, affari per l'otturatore nuovo se ne trovano...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Novembre 2021)

Essendo un muscolo fondamentale per la stabilizzazione dell'anca...poichè ha una funzione di cosiddetta "extrarotazione", ovvero ruota la coscia verso l'esterno, i tempi di recupero sono massimo 14giorni...non è un infortunio che porta a ricadute...ma può essere curato bene...anche lo scorso anno ha avuto una problematica simile all'anca(risolta in 12 gg)...salterà sicuramente madrid...ottime possibilità di vederlo contro il sassuolo...sicurezza nel rientro a GENOA..ti aspettiamo grande uomo!


----------



## DavMilan (23 Novembre 2021)

Entro la fine della stagione riusciremo a collezionare almeno un infortunio per muscolo?


----------



## atomiko (23 Novembre 2021)

Dai che ci manca solo l'infortunio al caaaaazzzz


----------



## marcokaka (23 Novembre 2021)

C'è solo un giocatore che può aiutarlo a guarire : Sturaro, lo sturatore degli otturatori


----------



## Kaw (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Quando ho letto il titolo pensavo admin avesse commesso un errore di ortografia. 
Otturatore...se me l'avessero chiesto avrei risposto che avesse a che fare con lo scarico del motorino.
C'è sempre da imparare...


----------



## bmb (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Già siamo passati al forse. Dal forse domani al forse a domenica è un attimo. Poi arriverà il forse prima di Pasqua.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Pioli per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.



tifare Milan ti porta a scoprire cose nuove, come il muscolo otturatore. E' un pò come fare un corso avanzato di medicina oramai.


----------



## Marilson (23 Novembre 2021)

penso sia il primo sportivo professionista al mondo a infortunarsi a questo muscolo, pazzesco.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Novembre 2021)

Thread fantastico, bellissimi i commenti: bravi tutti!


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Novembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Forse recupera per domenica, forse tra una settimana, forse tra un mese. Chi lo sa


era in forse per domani, ora per domenica...
tornerà nel 2022. as usual.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Che è l' otturatore?

E' un po' come quando fai un' attività fisica nuova, e il giorno dopo ti fanno male dei muscoli che nemmeno pensavi di avere.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Novembre 2021)

A me viene da ridere a leggere che torna Maldini per Madrid,forse gli fanno portare le borracce?Sul muscolo otturatore che dire?Col Milan impariamo a conoscere parti del corpo sconosciute.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Novembre 2021)

Ecco, lo dicevo che si allenano armati.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Tomori per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Menomale che non è la cinghia di distribuzione


----------



## LukeLike (23 Novembre 2021)

Sicuri che non si è bruciato la guarnizione della testata?


----------



## kipstar (23 Novembre 2021)

ho visto la conferenza....non mi sembrava molto convinto il mister.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Tomori per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Quindi alla fine è l'ennesimo infortunio muscolare.
Ehhhhh la botta in allenamento.....


----------



## Zenos (23 Novembre 2021)

Io son convinto che prima o poi qualcuno si stirerà anche il catzo.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Tomori per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


calabria e castillejo??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io son convinto che prima o poi qualcuno si stirerà anche il catzo.



Theo...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pioli n conferenza, il Milan proverà a recuperare Tomori per domenica. Il difensore ha problemi al muscolo otturatore, dell'equilibrio dell'anca.
> 
> Per Madrid tornerà Daniel Maldini.


Ma possibile dr gibaud non abbia fatto un pensierino al Milan per una partnership?

Sarebbe un connubio perfetto.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma possibile dr gibaud non abbia fatto un pensierino al Milan per una partnership?
> 
> Sarebbe un connubio perfetto.




Più che dottor Gibaud direi Jack The Ripper.

Serio: in farmacia c’è l’esame di anatomia. Tu avevi mai sentito questo muscolo?


----------

